# Oh Boy!



## Cobraj (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Oh what a mistake I think I made. I have gotten ahold of some old word processors, monitors, and printers. One of these was a Brother something (at work and don’t remember the model) that was made in 1986 and 1983 I think. So I got this the other night thinking Ok I’ll take it apart and see if there is any gold or PT in it. Well the novice I am looked at 2 switching contacts in there and saw the copper band with 1 little bar of something on each end. I’m thinking it maybe Platinum?? It is a high luster silver looking metal. I don’t have anything to do testing on metals for one I don’t know what to buy that will work. What do you guys use? 
So just for S&Giggles I look on Ebay to see if anyone is selling one like this. Sure enough someone had the same setup that just listed and had 6 days on the auction yet. It was at $35. Plus $25. Shipping. Well I almost hit the floor!! The person buying it was a rebuilder of old PC’s and stuff and then sells them on Ebay and I think he has some sort of shop too. So I then thinking well maybe there is nothing of value in this and a just ripped apart (nicely) this word processor that maybe worth so bucks. I think I could sell it as parts maybe someone would buy it. 
If I post here what I have would you guys let me know what is in there? Or if I should just Ebay it as is. 

Thanks all!! One of your happy members 8)


----------



## badastro (Aug 15, 2007)

It doesn't mean it's platinum, palladium, silver, or rhodium just because it's shiny and silvery..... Chances are that the metals are the cheapest thing you can think of. I'd sell it on ebay if you can put it back together again. You probably won't even get a dollar from metals in that machine.


----------



## Cobraj (Aug 16, 2007)

I don’t have anything to do testing on metals for one I don’t know what to buy that will work. Do those test pens work that you see on Ebay? What do you guys use?


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 16, 2007)

At the very least you'll need nitirc, muriatic, and some tin for basic precious metals testing.

Some additional supplies that are handy are sulfuric, ammonium chloride, sodium chlorate, pH meters or strips, and DMG. 

There are also numerous other testing supplies for karat gold if you want to get into that side of the game.

Steve


----------



## Charlena (Aug 23, 2007)

I hate those dumb things...cant be trusted.




Cobraj said:


> I don’t have anything to do testing on metals for one I don’t know what to buy that will work. Do those test pens work that you see on Ebay? What do you guys use?


----------

